# Platter



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got a little turning time and did some pyro on this platter. It is maple 15" in diameter and finished with rattle can lacquer. This is a picture of a mule deer I took last fall. Was going to add some color but decided against it. I am pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice, Bernie. I always enjoy seeing the projects you post!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice-looking work! That deer looks good enough to run and jump! You must be very proud to display that piece - that kind of thing will outlive all of us.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Duane and Otis. Funny thing my wife was telling a friend of ours about it. They want to see it and she said probably buy it. Now if I can figure a price. Hadn't anticipated that.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Duane and Otis. Funny thing my wife was telling a friend of ours about it. They want to see it and she said probably buy it. Now if I can figure a price. Hadn't anticipated that.


Very nice work Bernie, making the platter or anything else for that matter is the easy bit putting a price on your work is the really hard part. Most people are willing to pay more than you think for a desirable item and your platter is very desirable, just like a painting the price reflects the skill of the artist although I am sure we will all be long gone before Sotheby's auction it off for a few million :sold:


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Zowie Bernie! That's one nice looking platter you crafted up there!. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Roger and Bill. 

Roger I agree sometimes I find I short change myself. I will probably never get rich turning but if I can make enough to pay for my time and materials I am happy. I will post when I find out what she offers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well up to your usual very high standard Bernie. I didn't realise that you were also a pro at pyro.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

:lol: Harry I am far from a pro but thank you very much. Nice to see ya posting here. 

I have another platter that I hope I don't ruin but it is going to be a barn that my great grandfather and my grandfather at age 17 built it 1882. I just hope it turns out at well. Sad part is it was passed down to my uncle who passed away at Christmas. His kids are selling the farm which saddens me a lot. Spent a lot of time as a kid climbing around and playing in that barn.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Glad you decided not to color it - beautiful the way it is.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Another awesome piece Bernie! I think this is about my favorite yet.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bernie,

What kind of wood was it turned from?
Good pyro of the deer!
I'm glad you decided against color, it looks great just like it is

About deciding on a price, it is always hard to determine a price because we always tell ourselves it could have been better. We are our own worst critics and that helps us try harder to improve on the next project, which improves our skills and the overall quality of the pieces we produce. Still the fact remains that we have a hard time pricing our own work. Most people would never see the flaw that is so obvious to us as a craftsman. Those that do see it sometimes like the piece more for the character it adds to the piece. 

What ever you decide the price should be I'll know it is worth more than your asking price.

Great Job Bernie,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Mike. Funny thing I was going to put a price of around $125 on it. The lady and her husband came over and just loved it. She wanted to know if I would take $175 for it. Guess that answered my question of what to price it for. I told her yes. She is happy and I am happy. Like you say we are our own worst critics and generally price things way to low. My wife says I gotta get out of that habit. She told me whatever price I decide to put on something to add $50 to $75 to it.

By the way Mike the platter is maple.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Love that platter Bernie. You're an inspiration. I want to grow up just like you!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dennis. I appreciate it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

BernieW said:


> Thanks Mike. Funny thing I was going to put a price of around $125 on it. The lady and her husband came over and just loved it. She wanted to know if I would take $175 for it. Guess that answered my question of what to price it for. I told her yes. She is happy and I am happy. Like you say we are our own worst critics and generally price things way to low. My wife says I gotta get out of that habit. She told me whatever price I decide to put on something to add $50 to $75 to it.
> 
> By the way Mike the platter is maple.


That was a great looking chunk of maple by the time you got through with it.

My wife gets on me about pricing too low just like your wife does to you. It's great having them around to keep us in line.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

You got that right Mike. Had a young man the other day ask me how long we had been married. I told him 45 yrs. He said Wow how did you make it so long. I told him by listening and always getting in the last word. "Yes Dear". :lol: I told him I wore the pants in my family then laughed and said only because she lets me.:lol: He thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bernie.

Did you also turn the plate? Wooturning and pyro are great!!!

Best regards.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis it is turned. I have been turning now for about 7 yrs. I got into woodburning/pyro about 2 yrs ago.


----------

